# Only 2 days left of BUY ONE GET ONE FREE +5% OFF!!



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

*Only 2 more day of our **EP Valentines Day Extravaganza!!!
BUY ONE GET ONE FREE AND BUY TWO GET ONE FREE!!                 *
*
Also the 5% discount code "twist5" will be deactivated march 1st, get in on this when you can!*

 *Pick up your peptides and chems now while you can at an amazing price!

Visit the store before the end of the week so you don't miss these crazy offers!!! www.extremepeptide.com

-T*


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Twist have you used the aromasin or clomid from extreme peptides?  I just ordered some and I am hoping it will be dosed right and do what is supposed to.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 23, 2011)

i just got clen how is the dose so say liquid is high some say low


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Twist have you used the aromasin or clomid from extreme peptides?  I just ordered some and I am hoping it will be dosed right and do what is supposed to.



12.5mg ED



pitbullguy0101 said:


> i just got clen how is the dose so say liquid is high some say low



Personal preference bud 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Bump!


----------

